# DVD Recorder



## Hughesie (Sep 25, 2006)

hey everyone,

i hope you can help me with this it is an issue that has been bugging me for a while

i am looking for a dvd recorder i have been doing a lot of research and i am wondering wether they make dvd recorders that have optical audio in and out i know they all have optical out but i can't find one with optical in 

do they make them if not why not


----------



## CHScrew (Sep 25, 2006)

I've been searching for the same thing for a while now. All you can get is optical out. If you find something, let me know.


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 25, 2006)

there must be a reason they don't make them i haven't found ANY that have them i even looked at the super expensive ones ($3500 to be exact)

*i have just put this same question on a home theatre forum i will update you all if i get an awnser from there


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 25, 2006)

It's got to be some form of copy-protection. Think about it...if you could copy digital audio and burn it onto a dvd, it would make duplication so much easier.


----------



## CHScrew (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree with fox... If there is no optical audio in, they probabily did it for a reason. and that sounds like a good one.


----------



## soundman1024 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm not sure if I'm just crazy here as I don't deal with DVD players much (or video much for that matter) but isn't SPIDIF the same feed as optical just down copper not down a light path? I know on my pc's onboard soundcard there is an outboard board that connects with a flat cable and has an SPIDIF out next to an optical out and a SPIDIF in next to an optical in. For that reason I guessed they were pretty closely linked in application and quality. Can anyone confirm or deny validity of this?


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 26, 2006)

CHScrew said:


> I agree with fox... If there is no optical audio in, they probabily did it for a reason. and that sounds like a good one.



yeh your all right unfortunetly that is exactly what the home theatre forum said damm bloody copyright protection i just want to be able to record foxtel


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hughesie89 said:


> i just want to be able to record foxtel



I don't recall whether the updated copyright laws now allow it, but it was technically illegal to record Foxtel...


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 28, 2006)

really i didn't know

i have the IQ i assume you can record it given that you can record on to the IQ


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 28, 2006)

Just because it is possible and done by the majority of people does not mean that it is legal. Just look at the farce they call the laws relating to the recording of normal TV here in Australia. For the benefit of our international friends, the newly revised laws allow that you can record free to air TV for personal viewing, but you can only watch the recording ONCE, how stupid.


----------

